# Morrow Project Play by Post



## Fellwind (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm looking for a couple of people to help fine tune and play a Morrow Project play by post game.  It would either be using the Morrow Project (Morrow Project is a post apocalyptic game  and you can find more info here)setting with the D20 Modern core rules.

Basically I need some brains to help work out the details and play.

I you want to help rebuild a fallen U.S., let me know.


----------

